# Handgun carry while hunting



## Buc Mark (Sep 1, 2010)

What are the laws on carrying an UNCONCEALED handgun while hunting in Michigan? I carry a 9mm while deer hunting unconcealed, but I don't have a CPL. (I plan on getting one) 

I am talking about carrying a 9mm as a sidearm while in the rifle zone for deer hunting. I also bow hunt in the shotgun zone so would appreciate that answer too!


Thank you for the help!


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

Buc Mark said:


> What are the laws on carrying an UNCONCEALED handgun while hunting in Michigan? I carry a 9mm while deer hunting unconcealed, but I don't have a CPL. (I plan on getting one)
> 
> I am talking about carrying a 9mm as a sidearm while in the rifle zone for deer hunting. I also bow hunt in the shotgun zone so would appreciate that answer too!
> 
> ...


I am fairly certain that it is legal to carry during firearm season, however I was told it is not legal without a CPL during archery season


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Firearm Deer season: 
Rifle zone, no problem. 

Shotgun-zone: You could carry the 9mm but, would be limited to 9 rounds total in the gun. If the magazine held say 15 rounds you would have to make a plug so that it would only hold 8. Plus one in the chamber would be 9 total in the gun.

Bow season (statewide): 
To carry a pistol you must have a CPL and then it can not be used to take game. 


More info on page 28 of the hunting guide. Link below: 

http://www.statehuntandfishregs.com/MI/pageflip.html


----------



## Buc Mark (Sep 1, 2010)

Perfect! That is exactly the information that I needed! Thank you!


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

And it must be "visible" in the laws eyes.

A coat covering it is considered concealed. Must be on the outermost layer.


----------



## Buc Mark (Sep 1, 2010)

Thank you for that heads up! I will make sure it is easily seen.


----------



## Ruger-44 (Apr 2, 2009)

You may want to double check the regs on minimum handgun caliber for hunting purposes. Even though you're not using it to hunt (I assume), I believe 9mm is under the minimum caliber size. Could cause an issue there. However, get your CPL and you can carry whatever pistol you want, concealed, without issue.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Ruger-44 said:


> You may want to double check the regs on minimum handgun caliber for hunting purposes. Even though you're not using it to hunt (I assume), I believe 9mm is under the minimum caliber size. Could cause an issue there. However, get your CPL and you can carry whatever pistol you want, concealed, without issue.



Minimum caliber is .35, and a 9mm is .355 Good to go.


----------



## Whitetail1 (Oct 17, 2008)

I carry my G19 while hunting w / a CPL. Like mentioned above it is plugged to hold 9 rounds max in the event i want to shoot a deer during gun season.I understand you can carry ANY weapon during bow season ( on the ground ) as long as you have a valid small game license and do not use it for anything but small game or target. *If you are the property owner, you can conceal your pistol under your jacket without a CPL.* Just DO NOT leave the property while it is concealed. *If* *a C.O. confronts you while you are carrying concealed, tell him immediately or your a** is grass! *If you do not own the property, you must keep it 100 % in the open 100% of the time. THIS IS A PAIN IN THE BUTT. Rain and snow will require you to constantly clean the pistol.The easiest way to carry in the woods is to just get a CPL, keep it out of the weather and follow the rules. Trust me...Its well worth the time and effort.


----------



## Buc Mark (Sep 1, 2010)

More excellent info - thank you!


----------



## bone (Sep 17, 2010)

isnt there a bottlekneck cartridge restriction on hunting handguns?

found it EDIT

"a conventional (smokeless powder)handgun must be .35 caliber or larger and loaded with straight walled cartridges and may be single or multiple shot but cannot exceed a maximum capacity of nine rounds in the barrel and magazine combined."

grrr...that means my favorite handgun my single action army in 38-40 isnt legal. 
although it is originally a black powder cartridge loaded with a comercially made modern substitute. loophole?


----------



## decoydog (May 12, 2009)

OK what if you have a CPL, are you still limited to 9 rounds? I would think yes if your using it to hunt but no in a case like when you carry for protection like when your bow hunting, I'm asking, not giving a opinion.


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

bone said:


> isnt there a bottlekneck cartridge restriction on hunting handguns?
> 
> found it EDIT
> 
> ...


You can use it in the rifle zone


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

bone said:


> isnt there a bottlekneck cartridge restriction on hunting handguns?
> 
> found it EDIT
> 
> ...


That only applies to the shotgun zone, anything goes for the rifle zone. Also 9 round max in S.Z. no limit for pistol in R.Z.


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

http://www.migunowners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=105252

Check out this thread on MGO it gets pretty heated on this while bowhunting, rifle or small game no issues but bow ?????


----------

